# A good gun for a FIRST TIME user, never shot before.



## BlackFusion (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi guys, I recently moved to a new home and I've been considering a gun. However, I have never fired a gun before, have never had a gun before and I was wondering what would be a good choice for a first time user. The only reason I want a gun is "just in case" to protect myself if someone tries to break in. What kind of gun do you guys recommend for a first time user? I'm looking for one that doesn't have a strong kick back, too loud, too big or heavy. I'm not a gun guy, I don't like guns but I want to be able to protect my family if something happens, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beachguy005 (Sep 17, 2016)

Just find a local gun shop with an indoor range.  Most will have lessons and guns that you can rent.  You should spend some time at a range getting instruction and some experience shooting before even considering buying a weapon.


----------



## havasu (Sep 17, 2016)

Lots of options. I would go no less than a 9mm for a semi-auto or a .38 for a revolver. Do you like revolvers or semi-autos better? What price range are you looking at? New or used? If you were closer to me, I could unpack a few of my guns and you could try them out. As said before, many gun shops and indoor shooting ranges have guns you could be loaned.


----------



## frodo (Sep 17, 2016)

beachcomber gave you excellent advice.

go seek out a gun shop with indoor range
and get some safety training



then,  what do you want ?  pistol or long gun ? 

mossberg 500  in 12 gauge  with pistol grip  is a nice home defense









so is a colt  1911  in 45 acp  








what i like about a shotgun for home defense,  is the unmistakable sound when you rack the slide


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2016)

I bought my wife a .380 with laser sight. I know it's not a 9mm but as my Mexican employees say "hole is hole" it will stop an intruder. She likes that she feels in control of the gun at all times and the laser makes aiming in the dark real easy. Doesn't have any kick. 

I bought my mom a .38 S&W J frame revolver that she felt comfortable using. Revolvers are simple so there is no screwing up when you are ready to use it. Just pull the trigger and shoot.

Best advice was to visit a shop and maybe shoot a few to see what you feel comfortable with and go from there.


----------



## Speedbump (Sep 18, 2016)

Lots of good advice here.  Safety is first, training is next.  You have to learn to use one, respect it and handle it.

I give the NRA conceal training coarse and the top three things I preach are:
1:  Never point a gun at anything you don't intend to shoot.
2.  Keep your finger off the trigger until ready to fire.
3.  Be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## beachguy005 (Sep 18, 2016)

#4 which should be #1....Always handle a weapon as if it were loaded.
Never point a weapon at anything you're not willing to kill.


----------



## frodo (Sep 18, 2016)

before you buy shoot or tuch a firearm get a safety training class

#1    a fire arm is to be treated as loaded at all times 

#2   a fire arm is to be treated as if it is loaded at all time

#3   do not point a gun at anything unless you plan to kill it

#4   a fire arm is to be treated as if it is loaded at all times

#5  keep your finger off the trigger un till you are ready to fire

#6  a fire arm is to be treated as if it is loaded at all  times


----------



## havasu (Sep 18, 2016)

I feel like I am back in the police academy with the 5 golden rules of handgun safety.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2016)

6th rule. 

Probably not a good idea to bring a case of beer on bird opener.

I know non of you have done that.


----------



## frodo (Sep 18, 2016)

http://newsletter.ruralking.com/rkguns/email/2016-09-18/index.html?utm_medium=email&utm_source=email-2016-09-18-gotw&utm_campaign=gotw&utm_content=view-as-web-page





that 380 remington..not a bad price at all.


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2016)

Not bad! Mine is a Ruger LC .380


----------



## chrisn (Sep 19, 2016)

Chris said:


> 6th rule.
> 
> Probably not a good idea to bring a case of beer on bird opener.
> 
> I know non of you have done that.



me? no , never:rofl:


----------



## CallMeVilla (Sep 19, 2016)

Great advice here.  I would add just a few thoughts ....

1.  When at the gun shop/range, start with a small caliber handgun so you can practice sight picture and breathing.  No fear of kick.
2.  Keeping all the other rules in mind, what is the purpose of your handgun?  Protection at home?  Fun shooting?  That should help determine the eventual model and caliber.  Stopping power is important but avoid going thermonuclear.  Home protection with a shotgun is highly effective since its a point-and-shoot weapon down the hall.  The sound os a shotgun racking a round scares most bad guys away!
3.  Take a firearms defense class.  Know how to visualize the encounter, how to train for the moment, be able to draw on your training when instincts matter.

My personal choice?  Sig Sauer P229 .40 cal  .... Widely used by law enforcement.  Reliable, accurate, good stopping power without destroying the entire block.


----------



## frodo (Sep 19, 2016)

I personally  do not use a pistol as home security, 

i use a shotgun  and a rifle.   

if you are a small guy,  i think i read that in our post,  look at a 20 gauge mossberg pump shotgun.   and buy a pistol grip

if you lean towards a long gun.

if you prefer a pistol, Chris 's suggestion on a 380 with lazor site is a spot on suggestion


----------



## havasu (Sep 19, 2016)

I went to an indoor range with my neighbor, who had just installed a laser sight on his 9mm Beretta. That thing got me so mesmerized as it bounced across the target at 25 yards that I had to take it off to shoot it. Just my opinion to throw out to the masses.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 20, 2016)

I don&#8217;t know a great deal about firearms and have never felt the need yet for having one for home protection. Maybe in part because where I live every one almost are hunters and anyone breaking into 99% of the houses is going to get shot here so they just don&#8217;t do it. I could see having protection though and if you need it you need it. 

My question is about the laser sight with the red beam. Without a doubt if I saw that red dot on my chest that would convince me to stop what I was doing. I also think it would help me hit what I was aiming at. I was wondering though does having that light beam coming off the pistol give away my position if it comes down to a fire fight? I&#8217;m picturing me sneaking out to find a couple guys robbing my house in the middle of the night. I gather my job is to kill them as I have my loaded firearm with laser ready to go. I turn on my laser and draw a bead on the first guy am I giving up my element of surprise as I kill the first guy and the second guy seeing my position kills me before I get off the second shot to kill him. This is understanding rule one don&#8217;t point it at anything you are not planning on killing.


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> I dont know a great deal about firearms and have never felt the need yet for having one for home protection. Maybe in part because where I live every one almost are hunters and anyone breaking into 99% of the houses is going to get shot here so they just dont do it. I could see having protection though and if you need it you need it.
> 
> My question is about the laser sight with the red beam. Without a doubt if I saw that red dot on my chest that would convince me to stop what I was doing. I also think it would help me hit what I was aiming at. I was wondering though does having that light beam coming off the pistol give away my position if it comes down to a fire fight? Im picturing me sneaking out to find a couple guys robbing my house in the middle of the night. I gather my job is to kill them as I have my loaded firearm with laser ready to go. I turn on my laser and draw a bead on the first guy am I giving up my element of surprise as I kill the first guy and the second guy seeing my position kills me before I get off the second shot to kill him. This is understanding rule one dont point it at anything you are not planning on killing.



A chance I am willing to take. My house is not dark enough to need the sight but it makes for easy aiming especially for my wife. Usually once you start shooting people leave but if not just hope that I am a better shot and quicker than them.


----------



## havasu (Sep 20, 2016)

Most police departments prohibit the laser because many have accidentally fired their guns instead of activating the laser. I myself had to take an extensive additional training just to get permission to install the pistol mounted flashlight (TLR#1) when I was on the force.


----------



## beachguy005 (Sep 20, 2016)

The issue as I see with a laser site, in a burglary or home invasion action for most homeowners, it's going to be useless.  Between fear and adrenaline, your hand is most likely being shaking so bad and you won't even be looking at, or for, the laser dot.


----------



## havasu (Sep 20, 2016)

I agree Beechguy. It all comes down to training , or lack thereof. 

Practice - practice - practice!


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 20, 2016)

I don&#8217;t have a problem with anyone killing another person if that other person has broken into their home. In my mind there are a few ways to go, you can go to where they are flip on the laser and take a split second before you kill them if they need to be killed and then pull the trigger. If there are more than one the second one may run or return fire so hopefully after killing the first one and the return fire from the second you have time to relocate then kill the second one. The other option would be to announce you are locked and loaded and any movement to your location means death and the police are coming. Then hunker down and wait. I guess the main thing would be to do what is the safest thing for you and your family as life is more important than property. The other aspect I would think is the main cause around where you live for someone entering your property. Where I live if someone entered it would most likely be someone looking for drugs, alcohol or money and the person would likely be a kid. The trouble is you only get a split second to figure that out before you kill them. 

That&#8217;s the part of the training that is past the actual operation and handling of the firearm. Assessing the whole situation and then following thru on the plan without accidently harming someone else that&#8217;s home.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 20, 2016)

I think that&#8217;s my point how does one &#8220;Practice&#8221; for the situation beachguy described. I know law enforcement has all kinds of mock training and then they are exposed to that level of stress daily. The average guy taking his wife to the range a few times and some firearms safety classes wont get them ready for that. 

I agree I like my odds better with a gun in my hands, but on the same note having it in my hands and in that situation is going to be much different than one first thinks it will be.


----------



## beachguy005 (Sep 20, 2016)

Even trained shooters can't duplicate an actual hostile event.  Even trained shooters can get brain body disconnect under a life or death struggle.  Look at how often you see a situation where a cop or cops fires 18 rounds and the perp is just shot in the leg and he was 20 feet away.


----------

